# Corvus want's to recruit you for BC!



## Morlana (30. Oktober 2006)

Es wird erneut Feuer vom Himmel über _Azeroth_ regnen, denn das Siegel des _Dunklen Portals,_ hinter dessen Schranken die Brennende Legion einst verbannt wurde wird schon bald gebrochen sein…
Deswegen ruft die Gilde _Corvus_ euch auf sich uns anzuschließen um dem unmittelbar bevorstehenden Kreuzzug der Legion mit Stahl und Magie entgegen zu wirken.

Eine neue Welt wird sich für uns öffnen, die jedem Spieler einen Neuanfang bietet und ihn wieder mit allen anderen Spielern gleichstellt, egal welche Ausrüster jener sich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt erkämpft hat.


*Das bietet euch Corvus:*​
Neuanfang auf einem neuen Realm, auf Seiten der Horde (PvP Server).
Erfahrene Spieler die seit WoW-Release dabei sind.
Hilfsbereitschaft und Güte stehen bei uns an erster Stelle. 
Ein professionelles und faires DKP-System (25er Endgame Instanzen).
Durchdachtes Gildensystem (demokratisch, verschiede Ränge).
PvE orientierte Gilde mit kleiner PvP Sektion.
Seriöse Gildenpage und Teamspeak-Server (www.corvus-guild.de).
*Ziele von Corvus:*​
Wir streben es an schnellst möglich den uns offen stehenden PvE Bereich zu meistern, außerdem wollen wir auch Spieler unterstützen außerhalb der Raidzeiten ihre PvP Ziele in der Arena und auf dem Schlachtfeld zu erfüllen. In Planung stehen auch regelmäßige GildenEvents die den Gildenzuammenhalt fördern sollen, an welchem uns wirklich sehr viel liegt. 


*Vorraussetzungen für Corvus:*​
Mindesalter von 18 Jahren.
Erfahrung in WoW.
TS2/Headset + Micro.
Aktivität, unter der Woche und am Wochenende.
Euch sollte viel daran liegen diese Gilde weiter zu bringen…
*Wir suchen:*​
Hier könnt ihr unseren Aktuellen Member bedarf einsehen:
http://www.corvus-guild.de/destroy.php

Bewebungen bitte über das Forum unter www.corvus-guild.de einreichen. Gildenregeln + Raidregeln lesen!
Fühlt ihr euch also berufen mit uns zusammen neu anzufangen meldet euch, wir warten auf dich.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
Corvus-Gilde​


----------



## Morlana (13. November 2006)

Wir suchen noch:
4 Krieger
2 Magier
2 Druiden
6 Priester
3 Paladine
2 Schamanen
5 Schurken

Wir nehmen keine Hexenmeister bzw. Jägerbewerbungen mehr an.


----------



## Morlana (17. November 2006)

*push*


----------



## Morlana (1. Dezember 2006)

und hoch damit


----------



## Morlana (12. Dezember 2006)

Wir haben ein bisschen was am den Thread geändert, ihr könnt nun unseren Aktuellen Memberstatus über den Link einsehen.


----------



## Morlana (5. Januar 2007)

/push


----------

